# New puppies!!



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Omg I want one


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Very few things as wonderful as a puppy...unless it is two of them with an adult (Aussie ??) playing with them.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Got another video today...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

They look so white when they are small....then they live life and turn all sorts of colors!


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Lol yep


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Give the adult more lovin', things will go much better.


----------

